# Since you can't catch and release, clean 'em quick



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

This is basically how I do squirrel, except I don't pull the paws through, I have a pair of snips and clip off the paws at the wrists, ankles, and it goes right through the neck as well. Then I just gut them and take them home and leave the rest for the sink like I would treat any good meat.

Took me about three rabbits to get this down, it really works that simple, a bread bag works great to carry them in, and sooo much less weight to carry around for a day.

http://www.mucc.org/mood/rabbit/rabbitclean.wmv


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow. That method makes it look real easy! I usually don't go squirrel hunting cause they are a pain in the butt to clean! I'm gonna have to try that this year. Thanks for the posting!


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

Found a little bit better video for you, my Dad showed me this when I was nine, and have been cleaning squirrels like this for 35 years. IT does work a little better when they are warm, but still works either way.



http://www.dropshots.com/videolink.php?userid=36149&cdate=20051017&ctime=075219&showVideo=1


----------

